# Was J.R. Graves - founder of Landmarkism - an Arian?



## Pergamum (Dec 19, 2009)

Associated Baptist Press - Trinity debate trickles down to gender roles



> While the whole argument may sound strange to modern ears, the late Southern Baptist theologian Dale Moody wrote in his 1981 book, The Word of Truth, that Arius’ view was not far different from statements in the 19th century by J.R. Graves, founder of a theological movement among Southern Baptists known as Landmarkism.




And:

Landmark Baptists




> J.R. Graves, "The Work of Christ in the Covenant of Redemption; Developed in Seven Dispensations". Baptist Sunday School Committee, 1928 (Originally Published in 1883).
> 
> The heading of Chapter 4 (pages 61-65) reads: "Definition of Creation--Time--In the Beginning, etc.--The Relations of the Father and Son not Eternal, therefore no 'Eternal Father,' nor 'Eternal Son,'--The Covenant of Works and Consequences of its Violation considered."
> 
> ...


----------



## py3ak (Dec 19, 2009)

That doesn't sound quite like Arianism, but it does sound bad to me. A sort of modalism, from the snippet provided.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 19, 2009)

I have read that it was common among some calvinistic baptists 2 centuries ago or so to deny the eternal Sonship of Christ, but I forget the name attached to it and forget the history of the controversy. 

Curt Daniel in his history of calvinism series delves into this topic I believe.


----------

